# Central bearded new enclosure



## calebs92 (Jun 14, 2013)

My little Delilah was lucky an got a new set up today


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 14, 2013)

cute dragon but I suggest you get rid of the red light,you need a basking lamp and a UV lamp


----------



## BDkeeper (Jun 14, 2013)

I think the red light is a basking light and the white one is a uv?


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Jun 14, 2013)

Beardies bask in the full sun, they will benefit much more from a bright white light. And yea, make sure your other bulb is a uvb one. 10%. Also watch the substrate doesn't raise the humidity to much, I prefer sand.  Otherwise looks good.


----------



## calebs92 (Jun 15, 2013)

It is a 50watt basking light, and a uvb 10%. But i will be getting sand tomorrow, i got the tank last night and no pet shops were open haha


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Jun 15, 2013)

Cool. you can pick up 75watt lights from bunnies for really cheap. They will still provide a good basking spot but also give off some nice bright light.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 15, 2013)

calebs92 said:


> It is a 50watt basking light, and a uvb 10%. But i will be getting sand tomorrow, i got the tank last night and no pet shops were open haha



a red light is not a basking light,a basking light is like the sun;bright and clear/white


----------



## calebs92 (Jun 15, 2013)

Basking spot. The whole tank is bright from the uvb. My lizard is always laying under the red light, i doubt shell mind that its red and not white  Plus she gets 30 minutes a day out side in the sunlight when its good weather. Any thing else you'd like to try an pick on ?


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Jun 15, 2013)

Sorry mate we're not trying to pick on you we are just offering some advice and the advice is that your little friend would do better with a white light instead of a red one. You have posted on a reptile forum, you don't have to listen to the advice of people here who have tons of experience and are only trying to help.. But it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## calebs92 (Jun 15, 2013)

Its not you oOLaurenOo, you've help and complimented. dargonlover1, has only been trying to pick up on everything that I've done wrong, but the tank has been setup to suit the size of the enclosure and dragons age and size. Ive done all my research online, talk to many other herpers and gone to pet shops just to talk to the managers of the reptile section (joy from scales and tails was actual person who i bought my lights off). The tank is 2 ft long and has 10% uvb, a basking spot at 35'-37' set to a thermostat, getting sand tomorrow, she get 30 minutes of natural sunlight a day and is feeding on crickets and fresh veggies daily. I just wanted to show her new setup enclosure, yes you may be just trying to give advice which i appreciate. But trying to tell me my basking light has to be white/clear like the sun when there is a uvb less then 20 cms away giving off more then enough light, I doubt my little girl will mind, for all we know she might like it haha.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 16, 2013)

calebs92 said:


> Its not you oOLaurenOo, you've help and complimented. dargonlover1, has only been trying to pick up on everything that I've done wrong, but the tank has been setup to suit the size of the enclosure and dragons age and size. Ive done all my research online, talk to many other herpers and gone to pet shops just to talk to the managers of the reptile section (joy from scales and tails was actual person who i bought my lights off). The tank is 2 ft long and has 10% uvb, a basking spot at 35'-37' set to a thermostat, getting sand tomorrow, she get 30 minutes of natural sunlight a day and is feeding on crickets and fresh veggies daily. I just wanted to show her new setup enclosure, yes you may be just trying to give advice which i appreciate. But trying to tell me my basking light has to be white/clear like the sun when there is a uvb less then 20 cms away giving off more then enough light, I doubt my little girl will mind, for all we know she might like it haha.



Why such a low basking temp? My littles ones love around 45c, adults are around 38-40c.


Rick


----------



## dragondragon (Jun 16, 2013)

The red light is for night thats why you need a white light even if you have a uvb


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 16, 2013)

not a good set up at all mate.


----------



## animal805 (Jun 16, 2013)

calebs92 said:


> Basking spot. The whole tank is bright from the uvb. My lizard is always laying under the red light, i doubt shell mind that its red and not white  Plus she gets 30 minutes a day out side in the sunlight when its good weather. Any thing else you'd like to try an pick on ?



They are not picking on you mate, just trying to offer ideas which will only benifit your dragon. Sand is cheap as at bunnings and while you are there pick up some phillips flood lights of different wattages and do it right.


----------



## animal805 (Jun 16, 2013)

calebs92 said:


> Its not you oOLaurenOo, you've help and complimented. dargonlover1, has only been trying to pick up on everything that I've done wrong, but the tank has been setup to suit the size of the enclosure and dragons age and size. Ive done all my research online, talk to many other herpers and gone to pet shops just to talk to the managers of the reptile section (joy from scales and tails was actual person who i bought my lights off). The tank is 2 ft long and has 10% uvb, a basking spot at 35'-37' set to a thermostat, getting sand tomorrow, she get 30 minutes of natural sunlight a day and is feeding on crickets and fresh veggies daily. I just wanted to show her new setup enclosure, yes you may be just trying to give advice which i appreciate. But trying to tell me my basking light has to be white/clear like the sun when there is a uvb less then 20 cms away giving off more then enough light, I doubt my little girl will mind, for all we know she might like it haha.



I seriously doubt that someone of Joys background would have recommended and sold you red light over bright white basking light, I think you are just covering up the fact that you do not like being offered correct methods of housing your little one. They do not bask under a "red" sun in the wild. Do your dragon a favour and listen to experienced keepers who are only trying to help, or be it on your head when things start going wrong.


----------



## animal805 (Jun 16, 2013)

dragondragon said:


> The red light is for night thats why you need a white light even if you have a uvb



No lights at night at all, not ever. If you need to heat over night a CHE is your best option.


----------



## Tyl3r (Jun 16, 2013)

animal805 said:


> No lights at night at all, not ever. If you need to heat over night a CHE is your best option.



What is a CHE?


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Jun 16, 2013)

Ceramic heat emitter. Gives off heat but produces no light.


----------



## Tyl3r (Jun 16, 2013)

Thought so, thanks for clearing that up for me Lauren.


----------



## calebs92 (Jun 16, 2013)

A lot of fighting about a colour of a light...


----------



## calebs92 (Jun 16, 2013)

I just checked the temp of the basking spot, it 40' at the moment but only gets that high from 11-1


----------



## justin91 (Jun 16, 2013)

animal805 said:


> No lights at night at all, not ever. If you need to heat over night a CHE is your best option.



So.. Red lights. Aren't they red because its a color reptiles can't see? So if they can't see it, then why would it be a problem using it at night? ( I could be wrong but thats just what I've read)..

Anyway, back on topic. I like your enclosure. Looks good


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 16, 2013)

justin91 said:


> So.. Red lights. Aren't they red because its a color reptiles can't see? So if they can't see it, then why would it be a problem using it at night? ( I could be wrong but thats just what I've read)..
> 
> Anyway, back on topic. I like your enclosure. Looks good



They can see red, many people have had activity from beardies at late hours due to the annoying red lamps people seem to think they can not see.


Rick


----------



## Tyl3r (Jun 16, 2013)

They can't see blue and purple I think.. Not 100% sure.. If they can see red, then why is it such a big drama that calebs92 has a red light for a basking light?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Tyl3r said:


> They can't see blue and purple I think.. Not 100% sure.. If they can see red, then why is it such a big drama that calebs92 has a red light for a basking light?



the problem is not a matter of whether they can see red ,it is a matter of it being the wrong light.Basking lights are white the same as the sun,it offers light and heat which are neccessary for proper digestion(UV lights only offer UV not heat).
There have also been discussions about infra red harming beardies eyes.
And no Caleb I was not picking on you simply offering friendly advice which you can accept or ignore the choice is yours


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Jun 16, 2013)

It really is important to give them a white light for basking. When you think about bearded dragons in the wild you see them out on rocks or roads in the full sun soaking up the heat. The red light is alot darker then a white one even if the UVB is giving off a lot of light it still won't be nearly as bright as with a white basking light. I don't think anyone on this thread is trying to be mean or make you feel bad but unfortunately we do see this type of thing alot when good advise is offered but not taken and then a few weeks or months down the track the same op is asking what's wrong with my reptile? Why is it sick? Reptiles are not like mammals, they take a long time to show illness. Sometimes by the time they are showing signs it is already to late to help and this is especially true of young animals. Young beardies can go downhill very quickly and although your little friend is behaving ok now it won't be long before that changes. It is up to you if you want to keep the red light but it seems like you really do love your little friend so I would urge you to consider a white light. They cost less then $4 and it really will make your friend a lot happier, healthier and more active.


----------



## Tyl3r (Jun 16, 2013)

dragonlover1 said:


> the problem is not a matter of whether they can see red ,it is a matter of it being the wrong light.Basking lights are white the same as the sun,it offers light and heat which are neccessary for proper digestion(UV lights only offer UV not heat).
> There have also been discussions about infra red harming beardies eyes.
> And no Caleb I was not picking on you simply offering friendly advice which you can accept or ignore the choice is yours



Ok, my bad, I am new to this also. When I get my beardies I will definitely get a UV + WHITE basking globe.


----------



## animal805 (Jun 17, 2013)

Tyl3r said:


> Ok, my bad, I am new to this also. When I get my beardies I will definitely get a UV + WHITE basking globe.



Good choice there. Spend a descent amount on a UV and buy the phillips flood light globes (they come in different wattages and beam angles)from bunnings for next to nothing and your dragon will flourish


----------



## Tyl3r (Jun 17, 2013)

animal805 said:


> Good choice there. Spend a descent amount on a UV and buy the phillips flood light globes (they come in different wattages and beam angles)from bunnings for next to nothing and your dragon will flourish



Would you recommend a tube for UVA/UVB or spiral compact globe? I am thinking about getting a MVB?


----------



## animal805 (Jun 17, 2013)

If your enclosure is big enough, MVBs are the ducks nuts. I use them and also have some spirals in some of my smaller enclosures with phillips floods


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Jun 21, 2013)

dragonlover1 said:


> the problem is not a matter of whether they can see red ,it is a matter of it being the wrong light.Basking lights are white the same as the sun,it offers light and heat which are neccessary for proper digestion(UV lights only offer UV not heat).
> There have also been discussions about infra red harming beardies eyes.
> And no Caleb I was not picking on you simply offering friendly advice which you can accept or ignore the choice is yours



If IR (infrared) is harmful to beardie's eyes, then CHEs and MVBs will be bad for their eyes too, as these give off lots of heat (and heat is IR).

And how is it harmful for beardies to be awake and active at night time, what do you think happens when people have their beardie enclosures on displace in family areas or bed rooms in their home ? (Not everyone keeps their lizards in the shed or a specific reptile room).
Wont their built in internal clocks tell them to curl up somewhere dark ie in their hide and go to sleep irrespective unless they are disturbed by their carer getting them out ?


----------



## riotgirlckb (Jul 5, 2013)

I have red lights for my blueys and never had an issue? I dont understand why there is a difference between white and red?, blue or black I can understand, and I have to disagree with the red light being for night they are quite bright and mess around with the day night cycles of the lizards from my experience, and why is everyone telling him to go to bunnings to get a light? they have perfectly good white heat lamps for reptiles made by exo terra and stuff, are they cheaper or something? I just recently got a beardie two days ago and am still learning so not having a dig just curious? but the red light thing sounds strange to me


----------



## RhiannonMarie (Jul 5, 2013)

riotgirlckb said:


> I have red lights for my blueys and never had an issue? I dont understand why there is a difference between white and red?, blue or black I can understand, and I have to disagree with the red light being for night they are quite bright and mess around with the day night cycles of the lizards from my experience, and why is everyone telling him to go to bunnings to get a light? they have perfectly good white heat lamps for reptiles made by exo terra and stuff, are they cheaper or something? I just recently got a beardie two days ago and am still learning so not having a dig just curious? but the red light thing sounds strange to me



Hi when i first got my bearded dragon i was sold a red basking light by the pet store. After a bit of research i found that red lights can actually make bearded dragons depressed. It is un natural and despite what any body tells you they can see the red light. After changing to a normal light she was alot more active and happier. I suggest you change it for the beardie as soon as you can but i have no idea about the blueys. But always remember that replicating the lizards natural habitat is best.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 5, 2013)

riotgirlckb said:


> I have red lights for my blueys and never had an issue? I dont understand why there is a difference between white and red?, blue or black I can understand, and I have to disagree with the red light being for night they are quite bright and mess around with the day night cycles of the lizards from my experience, and why is everyone telling him to go to bunnings to get a light? they have perfectly good white heat lamps for reptiles made by exo terra and stuff, are they cheaper or something? I just recently got a beardie two days ago and am still learning so not having a dig just curious? but the red light thing sounds strange to me



the red light part has already been explained,but to go a little deeper red lights are not bad for all reptiles,some people with nocturnal reps use them.
The reason lots of people go to bunnings etc.is because of cost,why would you spend $20+ for a light that blows in 4-6 weeks when you get 1 that does the same job for $3-4 that lasts for several months


----------



## AntaresiaFreak13 (Jul 5, 2013)

riotgirlckb said:


> I have red lights for my blueys and never had an issue? I dont understand why there is a difference between white and red?, blue or black I can understand, and I have to disagree with the red light being for night they are quite bright and mess around with the day night cycles of the lizards from my experience, and why is everyone telling him to go to bunnings to get a light? they have perfectly good white heat lamps for reptiles made by exo terra and stuff, are they cheaper or something? I just recently got a beardie two days ago and am still learning so not having a dig just curious? but the red light thing sounds strange to me



I am not sure if it counts but bearded dragons have a third eye in the centre on the top of the head (if you don't believe be look on the top of their heads they have a little bulb in the middle that is the eye it also cannot focus so i can see anything but blur, so they can still see light) it is believed by studies that it is used for seeing light which means in turn they see most of the light spectrum from what i have read but i know that blueys don't have the third eye. their two normal eyes cannot tell colour difference in light but still can tell if it is dark. 


Nick


----------



## MesseNoire (Jul 5, 2013)

AntaresiaFreak13 said:


> I am not sure if it counts but bearded dragons have a third eye in the centre on the top of the head (if you don't believe be look on the top of their heads they have a little bulb in the middle that is the eye it also cannot focus so i can see anything but blur, so they can still see light) it is believed by studies that it is used for seeing light which means in turn they see most of the light spectrum from what i have read but i know that blueys don't have the third eye. their two normal eyes cannot tell colour difference in light but still can tell if it is dark.
> 
> 
> Nick



Apparently Bluetongues and a lot of other reps have this 3rd eye too.....


----------



## AntaresiaFreak13 (Jul 5, 2013)

Fractal_man said:


> Apparently Bluetongues and a lot of other reps have this 3rd eye too.....



i know many species do but i am pretty sure blueys don't


----------



## MesseNoire (Jul 6, 2013)

AntaresiaFreak13 said:


> i know many species do but i am pretty sure blueys don't



Not sure how credible this site is but,
http://www.anapsid.org/parietal.html


----------



## riotgirlckb (Jul 7, 2013)

thanks  yeah im not using red for my beardie, i have a hallogen naturak colour light from bunnings as ive read about before i got him, my blueys never bask under them only red its strange


----------



## riotgirlckb (Jul 8, 2013)

AntaresiaFreak13 said:


> I am not sure if it counts but bearded dragons have a third eye in the centre on the top of the head (if you don't believe be look on the top of their heads they have a little bulb in the middle that is the eye it also cannot focus so i can see anything but blur, so they can still see light) it is believed by studies that it is used for seeing light which means in turn they see most of the light spectrum from what i have read but i know that blueys don't have the third eye. their two normal eyes cannot tell colour difference in light but still can tell if it is dark.
> 
> 
> Nick



really or you trolling? interesting if serious
, yeah my blueys hve no issue with red but wont bask under natural coloirs as i said before its quite strange they also sleep fine if it is in (i turn them off every night)


----------



## AntaresiaFreak13 (Jul 11, 2013)

riotgirlckb said:


> really or you trolling? interesting if serious
> , yeah my blueys hve no issue with red but wont bask under natural coloirs as i said before its quite strange they also sleep fine if it is in (i turn them off every night)



No I'm not trolling mate look it up


----------

